# puppy troubles



## krisT (Sep 13, 2008)

I have a four month old cutie pie who seems to not be progressing in the behavior area.the only way she wants to play is by biting and chewing on us. She has tons of toys, nylabones, kongs, you name it and she prefers flesh.
She has started bringing blood from her victims as she bounces up to snag a hand. Just today she hung herself by her teeth on my pants as she jumped and bit my leg. Help!!! Please tell me some encouraging stories of how your now little angels used to be little vampires. Or is it that I have a rare super hyper puppy on my hands. I know puppy behavior is normal, but when can I expect her to calm down a bit?
Also, when she does bite I tell her no and give her a toy and/or remove her from us. Is this the best thing to do or are there any other suggestions. 
I guess I am just a little scared that this behavior wont be temporary?!

I just need some encouragement I think
Thanks a ton! kristi and cuddles


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

I used to tell Jazz no and give him something else to chew on, but it really didn't phase him. After reading some advice here, instead of saying no, I'd give a high pitched "ouch!" Immediately he'd stop what he was doing and then I'd give him something ok to chew on. If he went back for me, he'd get another "ouch!" and I'd put myself out of reach by sitting on the couch and then ignore him. Pretty soon he learned that if he continued the biting, it was game over. It still takes a lot of consistancy, but you will see improvements. Good luck!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

LOL....totally normal.....believe it or not sometimes I miss those days of me saying no and them biting me more and barking at me each time I said no.


----------



## jimenezb88 (Oct 24, 2008)

QUOTE (krisT @ Oct 27 2008, 11:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=659239


> I have a four month old cutie pie who seems to not be progressing in the behavior area.the only way she wants to play is by biting and chewing on us. She has tons of toys, nylabones, kongs, you name it and she prefers flesh.
> She has started bringing blood from her victims as she bounces up to snag a hand. Just today she hung herself by her teeth on my pants as she jumped and bit my leg. Help!!! Please tell me some encouraging stories of how your now little angels used to be little vampires. Or is it that I have a rare super hyper puppy on my hands. I know puppy behavior is normal, but when can I expect her to calm down a bit?
> Also, when she does bite I tell her no and give her a toy and/or remove her from us. Is this the best thing to do or are there any other suggestions.
> I guess I am just a little scared that this behavior wont be temporary?!
> ...



with betzy is the same...... but i guess is normal b/c she is teething..... i also say ouch and give her toys to che on instead but she doesnt listen.... so i ignore her and then time passes by and she's chewing on my sandals or some king of string....! so yea...! dont worry about it.... betzy makes me bleed too....>_<


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Chrissy gave excellent advice. Yelping loudly or saying ouch loudly is the best way to give your dog immediate feedback that they bit too hard. If your dog continues to jump and bite, time out is next. Either leave the room/be where they can't reach you OR put the puppy up in their kennel for 20 minutes to calm down. Just like little kids, puppies get overstimulated and sometimes have to be forced to chill out. If you kennel the dog, ask them to go in happily and give them their customary kennel up cookie. 

ONLY play with your puppy in a puppy-proofed area without inappropriate chew toys (your shoes) available. If your pup likes to play catch-me-if-you-can, have them drag a light lead around so you can easily get a hole of them.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Chrissy is still quite a "puppy" at just over 10 months of age and get a bit "out of control" at times. So, when we see that she is too hyper, I put her in her crate for a "time out" period and ignore her for a while until she has calmed down. It does work, put you have to be patient with puppies.

Also, I noticed that you give your puppy Nylabones.... please, please take them away from your puppy especially if he/she is an agressive chewer. Just a suggestion but there they are known to do harm to dogs if ingested.

Snuggle's & Chrissy's Mom


----------



## krisT (Sep 13, 2008)

Hmm I didnt know about the nyla bones. She doesnt care for them much anyways! 

I love the idea of her on the leash because it is quite funny to watch us all chase her around the house when she has something she shouldnt. My hubby has taught her lie down and shake, but come is not quite familiar to her yet :biggrin: 

I will try the yelping again. I ont think I have done it loud or high pitched enough to phase her yet!

Thanks for the replies


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

Oh, those sharp teeth...
I don't miss them at all.
When Lizzie bited I would give a loud cry and go away, offended. With time she learned the lesson: bite=no play.


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

I generally yelp like I am being killed at even the "little" bites, that really get's thier attention. Also...I have noticed that some puppies don't always know when they are tired. 

For instance, My Chloe. She is super high energy too, and she would go-go-go and NEVER stop. I had to decide for her when she needed a nap. Generally she got sort of over-stimulated and extra bitey when she was tired, so she went for puppy nap time or time out in her laundry room...where she would fall right to sleep.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

Everyone has given great advice. One more thing I could suggest was spraying apple bitter on your hands. Once she taste that she will stop immediately and usually associate your hand as having a bad taste. Be consistent using it too, especially after washing hands, and after a few hours. Can't give advice for the leg biting but to yelp real loud and run to the couch and stay there for awhile and ignore like others have said. Clifford was chewer on my hands, but he stopped after I used the apple bitter spray, and now associates my hand as bad tasting.


----------

